# Erfahrungsbericht Knolly Delirium 2016 27,5 (Review)



## Abstrax (24. Oktober 2016)

*Erfahrungsbericht Knolly Delirium 2016 27,5*

oder
wie fährt sich der *Wolf im Schafspelz*








 
​Zum Einsatzgebiet in freier Wildbahn:


Ich habe ein Bike gesucht, dass seine Vorzüge beim Downhill und bei der Stabilität glänzen lässt, sich aber trotzdem noch gut jeden Berg hochtreten lässt. Grund: damit keine Abhängigkeit fürs Shutteln oder das Bähnle besteht. Unsere Interessen liegen ganz klar im Downhill, der Uphill ist deswegen ein notwendiges "Übel", das wir aber trotzdem auch gerne genießen wollen.

Freiburg, als Startpunkt für wunderschöne Ausfahrten auf die umliegenden Berge, fordert eigentlich eher ein reines All Mountain bzw. Enduro Bike. Es geht zwar viel bergab, aber eben mindestens genauso viel bergauf. Ist man oben angekommen, stehen fast unzählige Trails mit ebenso unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgraden für den Downhill zur Verfügung. Am meisten Spaß machen mir dabei die wirklich anspruchsvollen, brutalen Trails und die, die eigentlich gar keine Trails sind... 

Neben diesen gibt es aber auch mehrere angelegte Trails, die das Bikerherz höherschlagen lassen (z.B. Canadian Trail, Canadian Trail II, Borderline). Die gehören natürlich auch zum Einsatzgebiet.

Zudem konnte ich mein Deli in den ersten 4 Wochen, drei Tage lang im Bikepark Serfaus-Fiss-Ladis und zwei Tage im Bikepark LacBlanc auf Herz und Nieren testen.

Aufgrund des doch härteren Anspruchs fiel die Wahl deshalb 2014 auf das Knolly Endorphin, 26 Zoll, das mit seinen vielen Downhill-Komponenten eher mit einem *Schaf im Wolfspelz* verglichen werden konnte. Das Bike fuhr sich aber definitiv nicht nur prima bergauf. Nun dient es als Referenz für die folgende Bike-Beurteilung des Deliriums, dem *Wolf im Schafspelz*.

Meine Sorge, dass ich mit dem Delirium nicht all die Berge hochkomme, die ich bisher mit dem Endorphin erklommen hatte, hat sich als absolut unbegründet herausgestellt. Subjektiv gefühlt fährt sich die Kinematik ähnlich hoch wie beim Endo, zuträglich ist sicherlich das Upgrade von 26 auf 27,5 Zoll Laufräder. Lediglich das 1x11 mit dem 30er Kettenblatt hat es in sich. Die Umgewöhnung vom 2x10 mit 22/36 Kletter-Kettenblättern ist doch zu spüren. Der aktuelle Aufbau des Deli wiegt gerade mal 15,1kg. 14,8kg hatte das Endorphin.

Zu meinem Aufbau sei gesagt, dass das Gewicht nur eine untergeordnete Rolle gespielt hat. Mit einem leichteren Antrieb und leichteren Laufrädern, ist ein Gesamtgewicht von unter 14kg für ein Size L Deli mit allem SchnickSchnack sehr gut denkbar.

Das Deli ist trotz seines bulligen Auftretens erstaunlich performant auf technischen Uphills, auch wenn es steil wird bleibt das Vorderrad unten. Enge Kurven bergauf scheint es zu mögen, trotz des langen Radstands. Hinten kurz, vorne lang, aber super aufgeteilt. Man hat das Gefühl, beim Hochfahren perfekt im Bike drin zu sitzen. Das habe ich in der Form nicht erwartet. Jedoch ist es bei längeren Hochfahrten doch sehr wichtig, den Hinterbau auf nicht technischen uphill-Stücken ruhig stellen zu können. Ein Climbswitch ist in dem Fall eine gute und für den Endurobereich unabdingbare Lösung um Kräfte zu sparen. Der Climbswitch am X2, der eigentlich auf den Namen 2PosAdj hört, funktioniert gut. Eine gewisse Dämpfung bleibt erhalten, aber gewaltig hochgedrehte lowspeed-compression per Kippschalter, stellen alles ruhig, was vorher etwas mitwippen wollte. Alles in allem lässt sich das Delirium erstaunlich gut den Berg rauffahren, egal was für ein Terrain man ihm da vorgibt. Klar, um möglichst schnell bergauf zu kommen gibt es effizientere Geometrien. Aber sieht man es im Verhältnis, stehen 10% Uphill-Abstrich gegen 60% Downhill-Zuwachs - und das ist genau das, nach was ich gesucht habe.

Der Downhill mit dem Delirium ist der Hammer. Ich bin ausgeflippt. Selbst mit der 180er Gabel habe ich es auf den zwei schwarzen Abfahrten in Serfaus dermaßen krachen lassen können, dass ich 1.) mich selber kaum wiedererkannt habe und 2.) die Downhill-Böcke aus der Gruppe mit ihren min. 20cm Federweg hinter mir lassen konnte. 0_o Das war mit dem Endorphin nur seeeehr schwer möglich. Wow... Schnell war auch die Balance in der Luft gefunden und die Airtime wurde immer größer. Und auch hier habe ich mich mit dem Deli genau am Platz und perfekt ausgestattet gefühlt. Erstaunlich, was der Hinterbau alles wegstecken kann, er ist der 180er Gabel einiges voraus.

Mit dem Fox float X2 habe ich bisher keinen anderen Dämpfer im Gebälk vermisst. Er macht seine Arbeit im 4by4 Hinterbau bravourös. Ob wurzeliges, steiles, blockiges und schlammiges Geläuf am Berg, furzknochentrockene Jumplines im Park oder Superflow auf Highspeed Strecken - der Hinterbau fühlt sich zu jedem Zeitpunkt präzise und kontrollierbar an. Dabei sei hervorgehoben, es sind "nur" 170mm! Da der Hinterbau des Deli von sich aus schon sehr progressiv gebaut wurde, summiert sich die Progression von Hinterbau und Luftdämpfer. Im Gegensatz zu einer Coil Version, wo der Federweg wahrscheinlich leichter und schneller vollständig ausgenutzt werden kann. Negativ ist mir das jedoch nicht aufgefallen. Ich finde es schon richtig, wenn die wirkenden Kräfte im hinteren Teil des Federwegs spürbar größer werden. Wir sprechen ja immer noch über den Federweg, das kann gerne wörtlich genommen werden. Verglichen zum CaneCreek DBAcs ist der X2 weicher und spricht noch etwas sensibler an, den Losbrechmoment sucht man beim X2 vergeblich. Es bleibt abzuwarten, wie die Langzeitauswirkungen, vor allem vom hohen Luftdruck des X2, aussehen. Hier stehen gute 8bar im CCDBA gegen knappe 13bar im X2, bei ca 30% SAG und 68kg Ridergewicht. Das erklärt für mich auch das sanftere Ansprechverhalten des X2-Systems, hoffentlich nicht auf Kosten der Haltbarkeit.

Das Cockpit mit der 180er Gabel ist im Vergleich relativ weit unten, was zu einer 100%igen race-attack-Haltung auf der Rakete führt. Vorausgesetzt man hat kein großes Spacer-Türmchen unter dem Vorbau gebaut. Die Race-Attack-Position ist nicht nur auf flowigen Highspeed Strecken der absolute Hammer, sondern auch in den Kurven.

Das Bike lässt sich natürlich besonders in Anlieger-, aber auch in normalen Kurven, spielerisch leicht in die Ecke pfeffern. Bei Maximalkompression im Gebälk fliegt man dann förmlich wieder aus den Kurven heraus. Die Leichtigkeit hat mich dabei wirklich überrascht, das hatte ich aufgrund des großen Geometrieunterschieds nicht erwartet. Man traut sich anfangs nicht, den Schwerpunkt so weit nach vorne zu bringen, vor allem nicht in Kurven, aber das ist das, was das Delirium definitiv mag. Dadurch bekommt es eine Art Verspieltheit, von der ein reiner Downhiller nur träumen kann.

Das ist das, was mich an diesem Bike so fasziniert. Es ist ein Downhill-Bike, dass denkt, es wäre ein Enduro-Bike - dabei ist es in Wirklichkeit ein Enduro-Bike, das denkt, es wäre ein echter Downhiller. Eben kein* Schaf im Wolfspelz*, sondern ein *Wolf im Schafspelz*. Hört sich komisch an - fährt sich aber absolut phänomenal.

Hier zu Hause lässt sich oben beschriebenes nur fortführen. Behauptungen, dass dieses Bike hier für den Schwarzwald "zu viel Bike" wäre, sind absoluter Humbug. Das kann nur jemand sagen, der die richtig guten Trails hier nicht kennt.

Mein Endo war nach 2 ½ Jahren relativ durch. Trotz regelmäßiger, enthusiastischer Wartung, Austausch von Kugel- und Gleitlagern und sonstiger Pflege, merkt man den Gelenken und Bauteilen an, dass sie gelitten haben. Pro Jahr komme ich auf über 100 Ausfahrts-Tage, in der Regel hoch und runter. Zwischendrin Bikepark und Bikeurlaub. Alles in allem also doch etwas mehr als beim Ottonormalverbraucher. So gesehen ist derartiger Verschleiß auch vollkommen normal.

Ich bin gespannt, was die Stabilität und Haltbarkeit des neuen Delis angeht. Knolly baut schon immer Bikes, die für den etwas härteren Einsatz gedacht sind. Das ist solide Bikebaukunst! Das 4by4 System hat nicht nur in der Theorie einzigartige Vorteile. Es fährt sich auch exakt so!

Wenn man dem optischen Eindruck folgt, ist das Deli rundum dicker, auch Umlenkungen und Kugellager sind größer dimensioniert. Einzig die Gleitlager sind bei Knolly immer die gleichen Versionen. 10mm Durchmesser, jeweils 5mm breit, 1mm dick und mit Bund, das ist die F-Verbindung. Die anderen Gleitlager sind zu vernachlässigen, da die praktisch nicht verschleißen. Man sollte jedoch darauf achten, dass man die oben genannten Gleitlager regelmäßig auf Verschleiß überprüft, damit man sie ggf. rechtzeitig austauschen kann, um Schäden an den Alubauteilen zu vermeiden.

Ich habe mir vorgenommen, die Gleitlager der F-Verbindung vom Deli schneller und regelmäßiger auszutauschen. Die Gleitlager kosten kein großes Geld, müssen aber ganz schön viel leisten.


*In diesem Sinne! Auf(in)s Delirium!*







Rahmen: *Knolly Delirium orange 27,5 size L*
Dämpfer: *Fox float X2 2PosAdj climbswitch, 3 Spacer*
Gabel: *Rock Shox Lyrik RCT3 @ 180mm, ein Token*
Sattelstütze: *Rock Shox reverb @ 150mm*
Sattelklemme: *Hope*
Laufräder: *Stan´s Notube ZTR Flow EX 27,5 auf Stan´s 3.30 HD*
Antrieb: *Shimano XT 1x11 (Ritzelpacket: 11-42. Kettenblatt: 30t)*
KeFü: *n/a*
Bremse: *Magura MT7, Storm-SL 203/203*
Steuersatz: *Cane Creek 40, mit Lager von 110*
Vorbau: *Chromag BZA35 50mm*
Lenker: *Chromag Fubars BZA35 25mm rise*
Griffe: *Ergon GE1*
Sattel: *Chromag lynx DT*
Reifen vorne: *Schwalbe Magic Mary vertstar*
Reifen hinten: *Maxxis Minion DHR II MaxxPro*
Pedale: *Crankbrothers Mallet 3*

Geometriedaten Delirium:







Referenzbike:




Rahmen: *Knolly Endorphin 26" dayglow yellow size L*
Dämpfer: *Cane Creek Double Barrel Air CS xVOL, incl. Huber bushings*
Gabel: *Rock Shox Pike @ 160mm RCT3 single air, ein Token*
Sattelstütze: *Rock Shox reverb @ 125mm*
Sattelklemme: *Hope*
Laufräder: *Stan´s Notube ZTR Flow EX 26 auf Hope Pro Evo 2 Naben*
Antrieb: *SRAM X9 2x10 (Ritzelpacket: 12-36. Kettenblätter: 22/36)*
KeFü: *MRP guide 2x10*
Bremse: *Hope Tech3 E4, Hope Rotors 203/203*
Steuersatz: *Acros*
Vorbau: *Hope AM/FR 50mm*
Lenker: *Race Face Atlas stealth 790mm*
Griffe: *Ergon GE1*
Sattel: *Selle royal*
Reifen vorne: *Schwalbe Magic Mary vertstar*
Reifen hinten: *Maxxis Minion DHR II MaxxPro*
Pedale: *Crankbrothers Mallet 3*

Geometriedaten Endorphin:


----------



## Abstrax (12. Mai 2017)

Nach weiteren 8 Monaten intensiver Nutzung ist folgendes festzustellen:

Das Delirium ist das ultimative "do it all bike", mit brutalen DH Eigenschaften! Nachteil: Es lädt zu oft zu waghalsigen Manövern ein 

Das bike ist sehr lebhaft auf dem Trail, trotz des langen Radstands. Die kurze Kettenstrebe lässt Kurven hoch wie runter sehr leicht befahren, kein rumreißen am Lenker und sonstige akrobatische Einlagen sind dafür nötig. Die erstaunliche Agilität der Kinematik ist sicherlich eine der hervorstechenden Eingenschaften dieses bikes. Die tollen uphill Eigenschaften, gepaart mit der erstaunlichen Wendigkeit, machen es zu einem prima Bike für längere Ausfahrten im AllMountain Bereich.

Am herausragensten ist jedoch die übelstheftige Nehmerqualität in blockig, felsig und steilen Downhillpassagen. Was dieser Hinterbau leistet ist absolut wahnsinnig. Die 180er Lyrik pfeift schon auf dem letzten Loch und hinten freut es sich fröhlich weiter auf jedes weitere Hinderniss, dass sich versucht in den Weg zu stellen 
Jedem, der überlegt, aus seinem Deli einen echten Downhiller zu machen, möchte ich an dieser Stelle ermutigen. Wenn die Front durch eine Doppelbrückengabel etwas höher kommt, wird die Geometrie beim Downhill wieder "ausgewogener" sein, wenn man das so sagen kann.
In der 180er Gabel Ausführung bleibt einem in wirklich steilen DH-Abschnitten nichts anderes ürig, als sich vertrauensvoll noch weiter nach hinten zu lehnen und die Arbeit so viel wie möglich auf den Hinterbau zu verlagern  craaaazyy.
An dieser Stelle sei auch gesagt, dass ich recht schnell auf den "slack mode" der beiden frame settings umgebaut habe. Nachteile konnte ich bisher wirklich keine feststellen, auch wenn sich vermuten lassen würde, dass es sich dadurch etwas schwerer hochtreten lässt.

Um den Rahmen noch mehr in richtung DH zu ziehen, kann man den hinteren Federweg durch den Einsatz eines längeren Dämpfers (222 x 70mm) von 170 auf 185mm erhöhen. Im 180er Gabel Setup macht das aber sicherlich keinen Sinn.

Was die Haltbarkeit betrifft, führt sich der erste Eindruck fort. Der Rahmen ist super stabil, was das Flexen subjektiv gen Null gehen lässt. Bisher kein mikro-Spiel in den Kugellagern feststellbar. Die IGUS Gleitlager der F-Verbindung werde ich die Tage wechseln, die sind def. keine 1mm mehr breit. Die Stahlhülsen, auf denen die Gleitlager laufen, sehen auch noch in Ordnung aus.

Knolly Delirium. Weiterhin super stoked!


Ich würde mich freuen, in diesem Thread auch eure Erfahrungen lesen zu können oder eure Fotos zu sehen. Was ist euch aufgefallen und wie sind eure Eindrücke?

cheers,
Abstrax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaCatrina (22. Mai 2017)

Geile Sache mein Freund . Da hab ich mir wohl ein Top Bike gekauft ... Eine Frage zu dem Wolf ist was fūr einen Hinterrad Brems Adapter hast du verwendet ??


----------



## Abstrax (23. Mai 2017)

Glückwunsch!



LaCatrina schrieb:


> was fūr einen Hinterrad Brems Adapter hast du verwendet ??



Magura QM-42 (PM6-203)


----------



## Greenhornet (24. Mai 2017)

Ich hab vor mir auch ein deli aufbau zu leisten leider bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das die RS Lyrik nicht mit dem hinterbau konkurieren kann. Was denkst du würde es sinn machen bei der 170 er bos zu bleiben?


----------



## Abstrax (30. Mai 2017)

Greenhornet schrieb:


> Was denkst du würde es sinn machen bei der 170 er bos zu bleiben?



Hi,

die 170er Gabel war die von Knolly eigentlich vorgesehene Gabel im Jahr 2014/2015 als das Deli entwickelt wurde und es noch keine brauchbaren 180er Gabeln auf dem Markt gab. Als der Markt dann 2015/2016 die richtigen Gabeln produzierte, kamen sie schnell darauf, dass der Hinterbau mindestens eine 180er Gabel verdient hat. Und so kam es dann btw auch zu der "offiziellen Bekanngabe", dass der hintere Federweg von damals 167mm auf 170mm erhöht wurde 

Mit der 170er Gabel kommt das BB um 3mm weiter runter und der Lenkwinkel wird um ein halbes Grad steiler, was für den uphill sicherlich zuträglich ist. Zudem wird die Wändigkeit etwas verbessert. Aber im Verlgeich zur 180er Gabel sind die Veränderungen sicherlich marginal.

Ein wenig schade wäre es schon, dem Hinterbau noch weniger Federweg als 180mm an der Front anzutun, ganz unabhängig von den finanziellen Aspekten, sich eine neue Gabel zu kaufen.

Die RS Lyrik @ 180 ist eine sehr, sehr feine Federgabel. Sie spricht butterweich an und mit 1-2 Tokens gibt sie auch noch in extremen Situationen genügend Halt. Ich kann bisher nichts Schlechtes über sie sagen.

greetz,
Abstrax


----------



## Greenhornet (30. Mai 2017)

Und genau da sehe ich das problem 170er gabeln gibts 8-9 Hersteller. 180 er genau 3 wovon für mich 2 ausscheiden durch schlechte erfahrungen und Hersteller 3 seine gabel ist relativ schwer. An alle andern Hersteller bringt 180 er versionen eurer Gabeln!


----------



## Abstrax (30. Mai 2017)

Greenhornet schrieb:


> 170er gabeln gibts 8-9 Hersteller. 180 er genau 3 wovon für mich 2 ausscheiden durch schlechte erfahrungen und Hersteller 3 seine gabel ist relativ schwer.



go for it! Die aktuelle Sr Suntour wäre eine absolute Alternative zu RS und Fox!


----------



## Greenhornet (30. Mai 2017)

Danke für die einschätzung.  Ich denke ich werde vorerst die bos verbauen und wenn ich merke das Bike  hat potenzial zur eierwollmilchsau rüste ich je nach dem eine 180 er oder gleich eine DH forke nach


----------



## Stemminator (16. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
sind die Rahmen Aufkleber eigentlich noch einmal klar Überlackiert oder kann man die entfernen und neue aufkleben? 

Lg


----------



## Oldskul (16. Juli 2017)

ersteres ... müsstest also überkleben. beastie bikes aus polen wollte da mal sticker-kits dafür anbieten, weiß aber nicht was daraus wurde ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldskul (16. Juli 2017)

sorry - double post!


----------



## Stemminator (16. Juli 2017)

Danke für die Info.  

Hast schon zufällig jemand mit dem Delirium an einem Enduro Rennen teil genommen?  Bin ziemlich verunsichert wie gut sich 180/170mm vorwärts bewegen lassen.


----------



## Abstrax (17. Juli 2017)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Hast schon zufällig jemand mit dem Delirium an einem Enduro Rennen teil genommen?  Bin ziemlich verunsichert wie gut sich 180/170mm vorwärts bewegen lassen.



Geht absolut. Fahre regelmäßig sehr lange uphills. Ich bin jedoch immer wieder froh über den Climbswitch am Dämpfer. UND, wer hinten Fox am Deli fährt, sollte sich eher an das Knolly recommended baseline set-up halten, als an das von Fox!! Dann klappts auch mit episch langen uphills und den super definierten rasiermesserscharfen downhills. Das von Fox vorgeschlagene Grundsetup ist Butterweich mit wenig feedback. Das ist vielleicht konfortabel, jedoch weder schnell und auch nicht so gut kontrollierbar. Die beiden baseline setups sind so gegensätzlich wie Tag und Nacht. Ein weiteres Thema in Sachen versatility. 

Aber zurück zur Frage: Ein etwas strafferes setup, vor allem im LowSpeed sector, wäre für den Vortrieb im Endurobereich sicherlich zuträglich!


----------



## Abstrax (17. Juli 2017)

Stemminator schrieb:


> sind die Rahmen Aufkleber eigentlich noch einmal klar Überlackiert oder kann man die entfernen und neue aufkleben?





Mit den exakten Maßen können wir in Produktion gehen  Im Moment nur schwarz und weiß 

Die originalen sticker befinden sich unter der Klarlackschicht.



Gruß,
Abstrax


----------



## Simoncrafar (17. Juli 2017)

Hallo Abstrax, kann ich bei dir den auf Bild 1 gezeigten Knolly Schriftzug kaufen/ bestellen?
Wie sind die Maße davon? Würde Schwarz benötigen.

Gruss


----------



## Oldskul (17. Juli 2017)

hey abstrax,

wäre bei "knolly" stickern fürs deli unterrohr auch dabei! blau würd mir gut ins konzept passen aber schwarz wär auch geil!
sagst bescheid wenn du da so weit bist ...

cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Abstrax (17. Juli 2017)

Simoncrafar schrieb:


> Hallo Abstrax, kann ich bei dir den auf Bild 1 gezeigten Knolly Schriftzug kaufen/ bestellen?



Please PM, bevor der Fred hier jetzt ausartet


----------



## LaCatrina (30. Juli 2017)

Abstrax schrieb:


> Geht absolut. Fahre regelmäßig sehr lange uphills. Ich bin jedoch immer wieder froh über den Climbswitch am Dämpfer. UND, wer hinten Fox am Deli fährt, sollte sich eher an das Knolly recommended baseline set-up halten, als an das von Fox!! Dann klappts auch mit episch langen uphills und den super definierten rasiermesserscharfen downhills. Das von Fox vorgeschlagene Grundsetup ist Butterweich mit wenig feedback. Das ist vielleicht konfortabel, jedoch weder schnell und auch nicht so gut kontrollierbar. Die beiden baseline setups sind so gegensätzlich wie Tag und Nacht. Ein weiteres Thema in Sachen versatility.
> 
> Aber zurück zur Frage: Ein etwas strafferes setup, vor allem im LowSpeed sector, wäre für den Vortrieb im Endurobereich sicherlich zuträglich!




Also ich habe ein Knolly Deli in L und ich bin 191 und da kommt mir der Rahmen so klein vor das ich glaub das ich zu weit über den Lenker lehne.. Was ich zu dem Bike nur sagen kann ist das es seines Gleichen sucht. .


----------



## LaCatrina (30. Juli 2017)

Abstrax schrieb:


> Nach weiteren 8 Monaten intensiver Nutzung ist folgendes festzustellen:
> 
> Das Delirium ist das ultimative "do it all bike", mit brutalen DH Eigenschaften! Nachteil: Es lädt zu oft zu waghalsigen Manövern ein
> 
> ...




Zu deinen Waghalsigen Manövern kann ich zum Delirium nur das sagen . Bänderriss am Schlüsselbein jz mal Pause danach geht's weiter!!


----------



## Abstrax (31. Juli 2017)

LaCatrina schrieb:


> Bänderriss am Schlüsselbein



Autsch, hat dich der Bock doch wirklich abgeschmissen (oder bist von alleine runtergefallen?). Gehört dazu... Gute Besserung!


----------



## Abstrax (19. August 2017)

DH rig für Bikepark Les2Alpes, was ein Spaß mit den dudes!


----------



## flo_ba (21. August 2017)

Wirklich sehr schöner ausführlicher Bericht von dir! Ich habe aktuell ein Podium in Größe XL, komme aber viel zu wenig zum Fahren. Daher überlege ich ebenfalls aus dem Tourenbike (YT Capra und dem Podium) ein Bike für alles zu machen --> Delirium! 
Bin wir aber bei der Größe doch sehr unsicher, da ebenfalls genau an der Grenze zwischen L und XL

Das Capra bin ich jetzt zwei Jahre in Large gefahren, da es das damals nicht größer gab. War/bin damit aber auch durchweg zufrieden, da mir etwas weniger und agiler doch recht ist! Das Delirium in Large wäre was Reach und Stack betrifft ähnlich bemessen bzw. etwas größer. Bin skeptisch ob ein XL Delirium evtl. nicht zu "klobig" ist. Obwohl die Knolly Bikes ja eher klein ausfallen...
Gibt es hierzu evtl. weitere Erfahrungen?


----------



## LaCatrina (25. August 2017)

Servus

Wie groß bist du den ich hin 192 und das Delirium in L ist ziemlich verspielt. Ich gebe meinen Rahmen her da ich eine schlüsselbein OP hatte!!

Falls Interesse besteht einfach melden wurde 3 mal gefahren . Und erst im Mai 2017 gekauft also mit  dem Fox float x2 cs dämpfer und alles abgeklebt. Und ich muss sagen ein bike für alles, allein der 4by4 link mit 33%Sag was Knolly selbst für das Fox Float setup angibt ist top so hast du top Performance bergauf wie runter. Bergauf kaum spürbar mit dem climbswitch echt ein Traum besser geht's kaum. Hab sogar manchen Enduro Fahrer überholt in nauders da waren die Blicke ziehmlich lustig . Werd mir ein XL checken

Greetz Damian


----------



## Abstrax (30. August 2017)

flo_ba schrieb:


> Das Delirium in Large wäre was Reach und Stack betrifft ähnlich bemessen bzw. etwas größer. Bin skeptisch ob ein XL Delirium evtl. nicht zu "klobig" ist. Obwohl die Knolly Bikes ja eher klein ausfallen...
> Gibt es hierzu evtl. weitere Erfahrungen?



Hi, 
ich bin 1,82m groß und fühle mich auf dem L Rahmen sehr wohl. Größer sollte es aber auf keinen Fall sein. Mit einem 50mm Vorbau mach ich mich beim treten oben schon recht lang. Etwas steiler zu sitzen wäre nicht schlecht. 
Ich wäre mit einem XL Frame vorsichtig. Dass die Knollys eher klein ausfallen, höre ich zum ernsten Mal. Gerade das Deli ist mortz lang und so richtig aufrecht, saß ich noch auf keinem Knolly. Ich denke, dass ein L Rahmen in dem Terrain, für das das Deli gebaut wurde, mehr Sinn macht, es sei denn, du bist wirklich XL! Mit 1,92m hätte ich mich aber auf jeden Fall mal auf n XL Deli gesetzt. Es muss auch jeder selber wissen, ob er seine Rakete eher verspielt kurz halten möchte, oder auf Highspeed auslegen möchte.

Gruß,
Conne


----------



## Abstrax (11. September 2017)

Es ist so weit, erste Lager schlagen aus und müssen gewechselt werden. Hauptlager (Doppelrillenkugellager 3001) und die untere Gleitlagerverbindung des oberen Pushlinks sind aber noch tiptop. Die Hauptlager können also drin bleiben und der obere Pushlink muss nicht aus den Gleitlagern rausgeklopft werden.

608er, 6000er Kugellager und die IGUS Gleitlager (WFM-1012-05) müssen ersetzt werden. Ob die Stahlhülsen und die Achse der F-Verbindung deformiert, bzw verschlissen sind, werde ich nachher nach dem Seifenbad sehen


----------



## Phil-Joe (12. September 2017)

Du hast 'ne Sprossenwand bei dir daheim?  Bin neidisch. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Abstrax (12. September 2017)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Du hast 'ne Sprossenwand bei dir daheim?  Bin neidisch. ^^



meinem Physiotherapeut zuliebe... und die Kinder fahren auch voll drauf ab


----------



## Abstrax (12. September 2017)

Done.

Musste heute aber noch zwei neue Hauptlager bestellen (INA 3001-2rs), da mir das Lagerspiel auf der rechten Seite doch zu groß war und säubern bzw. neu befetten nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis brachte. Ein knappes Jahr hat der erste Satz Kugel- und Gleitlager gehalten.

(EDIT: Beim säubern der Hauptlager kamen mir bei einem Lager alle Kugeln entgegen. Das Spiel war doch etwas größer als gedacht.)

Sehr positiv: Der Verschleiß der Bauteile aus der F-Verbindung ist minimal. Alle Bauteile können weiter verwendet werden. Mein Endorphin von 2014 benötigte nach einem Jahr einen komplett neuen oberen pushlink, da zu viel Material abgeschliffen war und die Stahlhülsen der F-Verbindung hatten Eier-Form.

Das neue 4by4 hat m.E. sehr viel an Verschleißfestigkeit und Stabilität dazugewonnen.


----------



## Abstrax (16. September 2017)

Mir wurde gerade ein echtes Einhorn angeboten, sieht mega aus :


----------



## flo_ba (16. September 2017)

Abstrax schrieb:


> Mir wurde gerade ein echtes Einhorn angeboten, sieht mega aus :
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 644220



Ich sehe schon, ich muss mich gedulden! Schaut richtig nice aus! Bin mal auf Purple gespannt...


----------



## BigHitAndi187 (28. September 2017)

Purple ist auch nicht schlecht aber ich fahre voll auf das Einhorn ab. Und dann noch auf 50 limitiert arghhh..... und dann ist es mir auch noch zu teuer . Mal schauen ob ich mal ein gebrauchtes Delirium ergattern kann...


----------



## DerohneName (25. Dezember 2017)

Wie seht ihr das bei der Größe.... ich bin vollkommen unentschlossen. Mein Transition Tr500 war sehr klein /Reach von 417mm)- Banshee Rune 445mm. Das Deli ist in Medium so groß wie mein damaliges Rune welches mir gut gepasst hat, aber evtl. wäre mehr Reach keine schlechte Idee? 
Beim Deli in Large stört mich das lange Sitzrohr und die Überstandshöhe- da habe ich nicht so viel Bewegungsfreiheit dafür einen großen Rahmen auf dem ich mich bewegen kann. 
Am liebsten wäre mir ein Reach von etwa 460mm wie das Warden- nur das hat mir zu wenig Reserven. 

Einsatzgebiet: Touren- aber hier Abfahrt oberste Priorität. Und oft Bikepark. Für leichtere Sachen habe ich mein Enduro Hardtail.


----------



## flo_ba (26. Dezember 2017)

Also ich habe mich nach langem Überlegen und Proberollen auf einem XL Delirium für die L Variante entschieden. Die passt von den R+S Werten besser zu meinen Grundgedanken, dass der Reach etwas mehr sein sollte (+2 cm) als bei Capra und Podium aktuell. Der Stack Wert ist auch ok und kann dann ggf. mit einem Spacern mehr angepasst werden.
Mir ist die Kiste in XL einfach zu groß/klobig, was nicht unbedingt für ein verspieltest handling sprechen würde. Ich hoffe die Wahl ist dann am Ende richtig getroffen 


Ich bin 1,92 m


----------



## DerohneName (26. Dezember 2017)

Uh ich bin 180. Guter Freund von mir hat sich den Rahmen auch in Large bestellt und er ist 188cm etwa groß.

Der Large ist halt echt derbe lang und der Sattel ziemlich nah ein meinen Eiern  

Bisher bin ich eher kleinere Bikes gefahren außer dem Rune... obwohl das jetzt wieder auf der kürzeren Seite liegt. Die 470mm Reach und der Radstand geben mir halt zu denken wie gut das um die Kurven zirkeln wird und in der Luft manövriebar ist

Da muss ich wohl noch überlegen... beim Warden haben sie auch ne bessere Überstandshöhe hinbekommen.


----------



## Deleted 451493 (1. Januar 2018)

Sehr schöner und ausführlicher Bericht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaCatrina (12. Januar 2018)

flo_ba schrieb:


> Also ich habe mich nach langem Überlegen und Proberollen auf einem XL Delirium für die L Variante entschieden. Die passt von den R+S Werten besser zu meinen Grundgedanken, dass der Reach etwas mehr sein sollte (+2 cm) als bei Capra und Podium aktuell. Der Stack Wert ist auch ok und kann dann ggf. mit einem Spacern mehr angepasst werden.
> Mir ist die Kiste in XL einfach zu groß/klobig, was nicht unbedingt für ein verspieltest handling sprechen würde. Ich hoffe die Wahl ist dann am Ende richtig getroffen
> 
> 
> Ich bin 1,92 m




Wird dir zu kurz werden außer du brauchst es verspielt ich gebe meinen Rahmen her!!


----------



## flo_ba (20. Januar 2018)

LaCatrina schrieb:


> Wird dir zu kurz werden außer du brauchst es verspielt ich gebe meinen Rahmen her!!



Habe das Bike gestern endlich abgeholt und muss sagen, es war die richtige Entscheidung. Wurde zwar noch nicht in großem Rahmen bewegt, aber es fühlt sich gut und stimmig an, wie ich es mir erhofft habe! 
Bin gespant wie es sich im Vergleich zum Podium fahren wird...


----------



## Goddi8 (30. Dezember 2018)

@Abstrax hast du die Gleitlager einzeln gekauft oder den ganzen Satz von Knolly? Ich will meinem Warden (Alu) auch einen Service gönnen und überlege gerade einfach die Lagersätze zu bestellen oder eben erst checken und nur die notwendigen zu ersetzen. Bei den kleinen Gleitlagern (in deinem zweiten Bild in der Tüte die vorderen) habe ich bisher aber keinen Typ gefunden.


----------



## Abstrax (30. Dezember 2018)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> @Abstrax hast du die Gleitlager einzeln gekauft oder den ganzen Satz von Knolly? Ich will meinem Warden (Alu) auch einen Service gönnen und überlege gerade einfach die Lagersätze zu bestellen oder eben erst checken und nur die notwendigen zu ersetzen. Bei den kleinen Gleitlagern (in deinem zweiten Bild in der Tüte die vorderen) habe ich bisher aber keinen Typ gefunden.



Die Gleitlager heißen WFM-1012-05 (Bestellnummer) und können super easy auch direkt von www.igus.de bestellt werden. 2,56eur oder so pro Stück. (Sorry Knolly, aber die Gleitlager sind ja nicht euer Kerngeschäft  ) Die größeren Gleitlager (die vom unteren lushlink) haben so gut wie keinen Verschleiß. Es würde mich wundern, wenn die irgendwann mal ersetzt werden müssten. Achse ausbauen und neu fetten ist eigentlich alles, was die großen Gleitlager brauchen, wenn überhaupt. 

cheers!


----------



## Goddi8 (30. Dezember 2018)

Danke! Und sorry, das hattest du ja schon oben geschrieben, das sind ja auch die kurzen. Ich hab mir die Angaben nicht angeschaut und vom Produktbilder täuschen lassen


----------



## Abstrax (31. Dezember 2018)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Danke! Und sorry, das hattest du ja schon oben geschrieben, das sind ja auch die kurzen. Ich hab mir die Angaben nicht angeschaut und vom Produktbilder täuschen lassen



Kein Thema, dafür ist dieser Fred ja auch gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 451493 (9. Januar 2019)

.....seid 6 Monaten bin ich auch stolzer Delirium Fahrer und bereu es nicht vom Spindrift zum Delirium gewechselt zu haben.

Viel verspielter und agiler auf engen Trails, konnte bis auf das Hinterrad alle Teile übernehmen.
Hinten X2 und vorne Lyrik 180/170mm (mit Akira Gold Tuning)

Für mich der beste Spagat für Bikepark und Touren!

Gruss
Julian


----------



## DerohneName (9. Januar 2019)

Boah den raw Rahmen hätte ich so gerne gehabt  

Bin momentan am tüfteln wie ich das Wegrutschem des Vorderrades wegbekommen...bin jetzt Mal in die Slack- Einstellung gegangen und 2cm längerer Vorbau .. ich hoffe das hilft...hatte immer das Gefühl nur am Rad zu sitzen und nicht drin.

Aber ansonsten geiles Bike- mein Setup mit Stahl hinten ist halt für meine Homatrails bissl Overkill.


----------



## Oldskul (9. Januar 2019)

Bin mein Deli immer nur in slack gefahren und hatte eigentlich kein Problem mit zu wenig Traktion am Vorderrad ... 50 mm Vorbau mit Magic Mary trail* und zuletzt mit e13 trs race. Fahre aber immer (bis mir der Saft ausgeht) mit gut druck am Vorderrad ... evtl. liegt's daran oder bei dir an den Specy Reifen (bin die noch nie gefahren)? Mein Lieblingsreifen zur Zeit am VR ist übrigens der Maxxis DHR2 3C WT ... kann ich wirklich sehr empfehlen!
Bzgl. im/auf dem Bike sitzen, sitze ich am Deli gefühlt nicht spürbar anders als auf meinen anderen Bikes. Denke da musst du am ehesten auf ein modernes 29er wechseln (zB Knolly Fugitive) damit du spürbar tiefer "im" Bike sitzt ...

P.S.: sorry, bzgl. Endorphin hatte ich dir Fotos per PM versprochen ... konnte mich noch nicht durchringen mich davon zu trennen. Ich arbeite emotional noch daran


----------



## DerohneName (9. Januar 2019)

Vllt lags daran dass ich auch meinen Dämpfer mit zu viel Druckstufe gefahren bin 
Haustrails gingen alle gut- bei steilen Sachen habe ich mich wsl noch nicht so umgewohnt nehme ich an- vom Hardtail aufn Freerider ist halt immer eine Umgewöhnung in der Saison. 

Demnächst werde ich mal ein Stumpi Evo testen- vlt wird man Deli dann mit Doppelbrücke aufgebaut und für alle andere ein Trailbike.... mal schauen

Der Butcher ist naja- mein Kaiser hatte viel mehr Grip mit besserer Dämpfung- aber der hat fast nicht in die Metric gepasst leider. 
Wsl geb ich den Butcher hinten drauf und vorne nen Maxxis, mit denen hatte ich bisher die besten Erfahrungen 

Und Bilder kannst du trotzdem senden- vor allem wie das in Raw aussieht


----------



## DerohneName (9. Januar 2019)

Ahja falls jemand zufälligerweise seinen Deli Rahmen in Medium gegen meinen in Large tauschen möchte: PN!


----------



## jim_morrison (29. Januar 2019)

RigidnFast schrieb:


> .....seid 6 Monaten bin ich auch stolzer Delirium Fahrer und bereu es nicht vom Spindrift zum Delirium gewechselt zu haben.
> 
> Viel verspielter und agiler auf engen Trails, konnte bis auf das Hinterrad alle Teile übernehmen.
> Hinten X2 und vorne Lyrik 180/170mm (mit Akira Gold Tuning)
> ...



Hi Julian, könntest du bitte etwas über die Gold Tuning Lyrik erzählen?
Wie verhält sie sich gegenüber der Standard Lyrik?
Wie verhält sie sich im Uphill?
Wäre sehr dankbar über einen Kurzbericht.. 
Gruss


----------



## LaCatrina (15. Februar 2019)

Abstrax schrieb:


> Es ist so weit, erste Lager schlagen aus und müssen gewechselt werden. Hauptlager (Doppelrillenkugellager 3001) und die untere Gleitlagerverbindung des oberen Pushlinks sind aber noch tiptop. Die Hauptlager können also drin bleiben
> und der obere Pushlink muss nicht aus den Gleitlagern rausgeklopft werden.
> 
> 608er, 6000er Kugellager und die IGUS Gleitlager (WFM-1012-05) müssen ersetzt werden. Ob die Stahlhülsen und die Achse der F-Verbindung deformiert, bzw verschlissen sind, werde ich nachher nach dem Seifenbad sehen
> ...





Servus also hast du vll die Maße der Lager die ich brauche für Knolly ich kriege diese neuen Lager  von Skf Mtrx dir kein Lager fett mehr verlieren sollen ganz billig . Wãre mir sehr geholfen wenn du ein Maß dazu hättest  Mfg 


https://www.bike24.at/marken/skf#cms-content-skf


----------



## Goddi8 (16. Februar 2019)

Oben stehen dich die Lagertypen, damit findest du sowohl die Masse als auch direkt die Lager 
Bsp für das 3001
https://medias.schaeffler.com/medias/de!hp.ec.br.pr/30..-B-2RS*3001-B-2RS-TVH
Das ist übrigens richtig sch... beim Aus- und Einpressen ;-)


----------



## LaCatrina (16. Februar 2019)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Oben stehen dich die Lagertypen, damit findest du sowohl die Masse als auch direkt die Lager
> Bsp für das 3001
> https://medias.schaeffler.com/medias/de!hp.ec.br.pr/30..-B-2RS*3001-B-2RS-TVH
> Das ist übrigens richtig sch... beim Aus- und Einpressen ;-)




Ja sind das die meisten davon od gibt's da mehrere verschiedene


----------



## LaCatrina (27. September 2019)

Servus Leute kann mir jemand die Auflistung mal geben mit den welche Igus Lager auch breite und so reinschreiben das ich mal welche auf Vorrat fürs Knolly bestellen kann 

Haupt und nebenlager mit der Stückzahl. Wäre mir sehr geholfen danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Abstrax (30. September 2019)

LaCatrina schrieb:


> Servus Leute kann mir jemand die Auflistung mal geben mit den welche Igus Lager auch breite und so reinschreiben das ich mal welche auf Vorrat fürs Knolly bestellen kann
> 
> Haupt und nebenlager mit der Stückzahl. Wäre mir sehr geholfen danke




Servus!

IGUS Gleitlager (WFM-1012-05) 4 Stück

Hauptlager (INA 3001-2RS) 2 Stück

Push Link/Kettenstrebe z.B. (Enduro 608 LLU MAX) 4 Stück

Swing Links z.B. (Enduro 6000 LLU MAX) 4 Stück

Mit dieser Kombo habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich hoffe, das hilft.

Gruß,
Conne


----------



## LaCatrina (30. September 2019)

Bei den Igus lagern die 10mm Breite reicht? 

Danke für deine ausführliche Info


----------



## Abstrax (30. September 2019)

LaCatrina schrieb:


> Bei den Igus lagern die 10mm Breite reicht?



Du meinst die 10mm Gleitlager von der Pushlink-Achse? Würde mich wirklich stark wundern, wenn die bei dir verschlissen wären! Die müssen eigentlich nicht ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## warden66 (12. November 2019)

Hallo, ich stehe vor der Entscheidung eine neue Kurbel in meinem Delirium zu verbauen.
Ich fahre am Trailbike und am Enduro 170mm Kurbeln.
Für das Delirium hätte ich noch eine Atlas Cinch übrig, jedoch in 165mm Länge.
Was haltet Ihr von der Idee bzw. meinem Vorhaben am Deli 165mm zu verbauen?
Liebe Grüße 
Markus


----------



## Dani (12. November 2019)

warden66 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich stehe vor der Entscheidung eine neue Kurbel in meinem Delirium zu verbauen.
> Ich fahre am Trailbike und am Enduro 170mm Kurbeln.
> Für das Delirium hätte ich noch eine Atlas Cinch übrig, jedoch in 165mm Länge.
> Was haltet Ihr von der Idee bzw. meinem Vorhaben am Deli 165mm zu verbauen?
> ...


 Du wirst
1) mit derselben Kettenblattgrösse 3% mehr Kraft benötigen, um dieselben Aufstiege bewältigen zu können
2) den Sattel 5 mm höher stellen müssen, was bei ausgezogenem Sattel im Sitzen zu mehr Sattelüberhöhung und zu einem gefühlt höheren Tretlager führt
3) eine höhere Trittfrequenz treten können

5 mm Unterschied ist nicht so viel, ist fpür sehr sensible Menschen gerade so spürbar. Beim Hochfahren steilster Rampen wirst Du den Unterschied am Ehesten spüren.


----------



## SlayMe (8. August 2020)

Hallo,
ich suche ein Delirium in M - wer seins loswerden will kann mir also gerne eine PM schicken.


----------



## Abstrax (14. September 2020)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

nun ist es soweit. Das hier vorgestellte Delirium steht zum Verkauf. Bei Interesse bitte DM.

Es steht tip-top da, ist "ready to race", mit vielen neuen Verschleißteilen.


neue Bremsen (Magura MT7)
neues Schaltwerk, Ritzelpacket, Kettenblatt und Kette
Fox X2 Dämpfer Version 2019
Laufradsatz (Hope Pro4, Stans FlowEX)
neue Maxxis Bereifung, tubeless

Viele Grüße,
Conne
*
edit: das bike ist nun verkauft.*


----------



## LaCatrina (16. Oktober 2022)

Abstrax schrieb:


> Es ist so weit, erste Lager schlagen aus und müssen gewechselt werden. Hauptlager (Doppelrillenkugellager 3001) und die untere Gleitlagerverbindung des oberen Pushlinks sind aber noch tiptop. Die Hauptlager können also drin bleiben und der obere Pushlink muss nicht aus den Gleitlagern rausgeklopft werden.
> 
> 608er, 6000er Kugellager und die IGUS Gleitlager (WFM-1012-05) müssen ersetzt werden. Ob die Stahlhülsen und die Achse der F-Verbindung deformiert, bzw verschlissen sind, werde ich nachher nach dem Seifenbad sehen
> 
> ...


Hallo habe da eine Frage wie hast du diese Schrauben rausbekommen? Plahe mich gerade den raus zu bekommen!!! 🤣😅


----------



## SlayMe (16. Oktober 2022)

Das ist die Achse vom Hauptlager, oder? Die ist nur reingesteckt. Wenn sie nicht rausgeht, dann ist sie festgegammelt.
Da hilft ein Punch und Hammer. Vielleicht noch Rostlöser.
Wenn das Gewinde dabei kaputt geht, dann tri-cycles schreiben und neue Achse bestellen.
Viel Glück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaCatrina (18. Oktober 2022)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Das ist die Achse vom Hauptlager, oder? Die ist nur reingesteckt. Wenn sie nicht rausgeht, dann ist sie festgegammelt.
> Da hilft ein Punch und Hammer. Vielleicht noch Rostlöser.
> Wenn das Gewinde dabei kaputt geht, dann tri-cycles schreiben und neue Achse bestellen.
> Viel Glück.


Super danke für die Info !! Ja ich muss mal wohl fester draufhauen!


----------



## LaCatrina (18. Oktober 2022)

Abstrax schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 643070
> 
> Done.
> 
> ...


Eine Frage habe ich noch an dich die Du bushings? Die bei den gleitlagern sind welche Maße haben die? Dankesehr für die Hilfe 🙃😍


----------

